# The "waiting game"



## krystill_ball (22 Jan 2009)

Hello,

Yesterday I made a great decision and I applied to be an RMS Cl, at my local CFRC. I am ecstatic to be starting this process.  I have also discovered that it's also very nerve racking. I have been doing research on this forum for a while and have been comparing stories. Frankly I must stop worrying. I'm finding that the biggest enemy that us hopefuls are facing is our own ambition. I can totally relate to the desperation I see when I read some of the posts, and it's only been a day for me!! I think why I'm feeling so anxious is because my mind is made up. I want to do this more than anything. What is causing me the most anxiety is the "What if"...what if I don`t make it? I think what I need to understand is that the CF will always be there. They are always going to need people, so if I don't make it, I will try again...and I will succeed. 

Unfortunately what stings the most is rejection. I have full confidence in myself that, with a little reworking to my fitness regime, I will have no problems getting accepted. It's just the when that is killing me! As I'm sure I'm not the only one. What I need to do now is focus myself on living and not be caught up in the CF waiting game. I will constantly be preparing myself no matter what the outcome of this process is.

Ciao


----------



## HeadLamp (22 Jan 2009)

> Frankly I must stop worrying.



 But you wont . 

 It has a way of staying in the back of your mind. I find trying to be pessimistic about it helps speed up the time. Tomorrow will be the end of one of my 2 week waiting periods and I just try to convince myself that another 2 week wait is going to follow. This way unless I'm rejected it's guaranteed to at least be what I expect, which will keep my morale up. Having really high hopes and then them not coming to be really sucks. 

 Are you waiting for the interview, med and CFAT to be scheduled right now? The best part of that wait is you are pretty much guaranteed to get a call in not too long of a time.


----------



## CF-DREAM (22 Jan 2009)

Hey,
 Don't feel bad, I've been trying to get in to the CF for over a year now. i applied in Jan 08 and wrote my CFAT (Passed) and started my physical on on the same day( this is usually the case) then they realized i have a hearing problem and it's been a HUGE set back. so it started that the CFRC doctor wanted me to get an Audio gram done, so i went to my family doctor for a referral; so i set up an appointment and after a few weeks or a month i got in to see the audiologist. OK so she gives me the results within a few days and i take it back to the CFRC doctor and he tells me that the test shows that I'm not meeting the required hearing to be able to pass my physical. so of course I'm disappointed with this but i go back to the audiologist and ask what she can do to improve my hearing if anything. she decides she would like to try putting a tube in my ear and i agree with Little hope as I've had this done before to no avail. (the ear problem is a long standing conductive hearing loss problem i knew about, just didn't think it would stop me from joining.) so in the summer of 2008 i had a tube put in my ear, and of course as i suspected it didn't change a thing, after waiting a few months longer to retest my hearing. now i was almost devastated thinking it was over for me; my audiologist tells me that there is a procedure that may be able to correct it called Ossicular reconstruction or something along those lines where they would replace the little bones that transfer vibration with a prosthetic one. so i agreed to see another specialist and was put on a waiting list and saw him on the 8th of Jan 2009. i was nervous and was hoping he would say that the surgery could work. and FINALLY i was happy to hear that yes the surgery could be done and should restore almost perfect hearing. but of course this means another waiting list. so i figured about a year until i could get the surgery. well as it turns out i got a call at the beginning of this week to book my date of surgery and they said they could do it NEXT FRIDAY!!! i couldn't believe it and my girlfriend didn't believe me. but so now in a week i can have my surgery and soon after re apply to the CF. i guess my point is that even though all this waiting is hard. it gave me a lot of time to seriously think about what i want to do in the army and to get in damn good shape. so try to stay positive, sometimes we are made to wait for good reasons, good luck.

Bill[/glow][/glow]


----------



## krystill_ball (22 Jan 2009)

> Are you waiting for the interview, med and CFAT to be scheduled right now? The best part of that wait is you are pretty much guaranteed to get a call in not too long of a time.



I haven't even made it past the Backcheck yet!! I'm SUPER still in the beginning!! The recruiter told me maybe expect a call to book all of that in 2 or 3 weeks....once that happens I'll start to feel like the ball is really rolling


----------



## krystill_ball (22 Jan 2009)

> so try to stay positive, sometimes we are made to wait for good reasons, good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CF-DREAM (22 Jan 2009)

That's the spirit! keep us posted on how it goes. and keep pumping out those pushups.

Bill


----------



## Vovka (2 Feb 2009)

Hey I signed up as an RMS aswell. I did my aptitude, PT and medical in 3 days (Jan 27,28,29th) but they didnt book enough time for my Part 2 medical. Kinda sucks I have to wait till the 19th now. 
Playing the waiting game!

Good Luck maybe ill see u in Basic.


----------



## Big burn (3 Feb 2009)

Don't be so nervous, the CF have (for what i Know about my little experience as of now) always let people wait even in this army.  It's just to you to make it slow when it's time to wait and to hurry when they're ready. Once you'll be in, there will come a time you don't have much to do and then you are just overworking.

So I hope everything will be nice N sweet for ya but remember this, Worrying is like a rocking chair, it gives you something to do but get's you no where...


----------



## 4Feathers (3 Feb 2009)

krystill_ball said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Yesterday I made a great decision and I applied to be an RMS Cl, at my local CFRC. I am ecstatic to be starting this process.  I have also discovered that it's also very nerve racking. I have been doing research on this forum for a while and have been comparing stories. Frankly I must stop worrying. I'm finding that the biggest enemy that us hopefuls are facing is our own ambition. I can totally relate to the desperation I see when I read some of the posts, and it's only been a day for me!! I think why I'm feeling so anxious is because my mind is made up. I want to do this more than anything. What is causing me the most anxiety is the "What if"...what if I don`t make it? I think what I need to understand is that the CF will always be there. They are always going to need people, so if I don't make it, I will try again...and I will succeed.
> 
> ...



Be patient, my fiance applied a year ago and is only now at basic. In the meantime, work on getting into the best shape of your life, it will make you life a lot easier when you get there. Best of luck.


----------



## Big burn (3 Feb 2009)

You are right 4feathers, The more you are in shape, the less tired you are, the best are your results and you are feeling way different than tired, angry and wondering why you're there.  Best of luck to you


----------

